# Whining noise coming through my speakers.



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a whining noise that is coming through my speakers and gets louder when i press the gas. . I also have a another problem: I installed my Seas 27TBFC/G tweeter Alum./Magn. Saturday and they worked for a little while. I turned up my volume a little and my car made this weird noise where all of my speakers played this random tone at like 60% volume until i turned the ignition off and turned the volume down. It did this twice until I finally cranked up to find out my battery was weak. Once we charged my battery and crank my car up everything worked fine except for my tweeters. I also unplugged the wire from the tweeters and put it on an old woofer I had and the woofer worked to make sure it was not the amp or the wiring.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

Sounds like you were running active on the tweets. The crossover on the amp or head unit did'nt engage. Most likely you tweets are toast. Some people put a cap on the tweets for added protection. You migh be able to rebuild your tweets.


----------



## thapranksta (May 11, 2007)

You have alternator whine. This can be caused by any component in your system but it is the result of a bad ground somewhere. First try making sure your amp is grounded really good. Sand down any paint on the grounding surface. Also, your ground wire should be the same size as your power wire in case you didn't already know that.


----------



## Sleepy122CID (Aug 26, 2007)

Could it also be from running signal cables close to power wire?


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

My cousin said that its probably a ground loop problem so I think we going to troubleshoot it today first by re-doing the HU ground to the deck's chassis.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

what kind of headunit? and is the headunit grounded directly to the frame of the vehicle? generally you should avoid using the stock wiring for an aftermarket headunit. your tweets are toast.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a Memphis MCA300 running a set of CDT ES620's and my amp did the same thing about a month ago.If I turned the volume up to about 50% it would just go into a loud solid tone from the speakers and it wouldn't quite unless I turned it off or turned the gain down all the way down on the amp.I sent my amp in to be fixed and ended up with a new one returned to me.I installed the new amp and after playing for a couple of minutes the problem came back.I was sure at this point that it wasn't the amp so I started checking resistances and looking for shorts with a dmm and then rotating out peices of the system one at a time to find it.This was after talking to a Memphis tech on the phone who was very helpful and a nice guy.The problem was a bad tweeter.But the reason the tweeter was bad was a very small cut in the insulation on my speaker wire that was shorting out-I only found it by removing the wire from the door and checking every inch of it.Luckily my amp still works great,Yeah Memphis !


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

my memphis mc300 i had a while back did that because of a weak ground. does the noise sound like a metallic scream?


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Mine sounded like an eletric burp-not a high tone but a mid to low solid tone.Amp did not go into protection or shutdown.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

pyfocal said:


> Mine sounded like an eletric burp-not a high tone but a mid to low solid tone.Amp did not go into protection or shutdown.


that's what mine did. scared the hell out of me the first time it did it. then while checking behind the seats i found a .357 stuck behind the seats that a friend had shot at roadsigns with a couple nights before man those were the days. i had gone on a long trip earlier that day without realizing i had a consealed weapon in the truck that was loaded :blush:


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I haven't been road huntin' for about 25 years-I learned to not let your friend shoot a Remington 1100 out the window if you like your hearing ! Where is Pinnacle,AR ? I do field service and I go to Searcy about twice a year to a place called Mathews Intl.Real nice people up there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

central arkansas in northwestern pulaski county.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

My HU is a eclipse 8454. When we had the HU pulled out for testing at low volumes there was no problem. But the extra RCAs that I am running are so much more thicker than the old stuff I was running it was harder to put the HU back in the car. You had to kind of jiggle and shove it a little to get it back in. After we got it back in thats when the whine occured.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

maybe you cut a cable while pushing and jiggling?


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

pyfocal said:


> Mine sounded like an eletric burp-not a high tone but a mid to low solid tone.Amp did not go into protection or shutdown.


exact same thing happened to me. So i need to contact madisound since I got the tweeter from them?


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

Check all your cables and speaker wires for shorted spots and if you can, hook the seas tweeters up to a known good source and see if they work.Also make sure all your grounds are on good clean metal surfaces.Ground your head unit to a clean metal spot on the frame of the vehicle-don't use the ground in the the factory harness from the car.The tweeter might be fried but the Seas are pretty tough so hopefully it's good.


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

We pulled my HU out electrical taped up ALL RCAs Wires, Terminals. Double taped up the Terminal on the ground wire. Drove to school this morning. All signs of ground loop gone. :-D. My best guess is that something was touching and talking to each other in the console. Now my only problem is getting which my tweeters replaced. Contacted Madi yesterday hope to hear a reply back to them today. We tested the tweeters on another sourced and they are dead. We tested them in my car again. One tweeter did nothing the other tweeter that we suspect to be defected caused that ****in amp lock up tone again LOL that SOB. We test the other tweeter again. NOTHING happened. Test defected baby again ****in Tone lock up. Looks like its that tweeter that caused the death of both it and its buddy because the other tweeter played FINE saturday when we were just wanting to know how it sounded. It sounded great for those 45 seconds we tested it out though. The Nextel mids sound amazing. I'll have a write up on everything at SSA after I get my tweeters replaced and test everything out seriously for like a week-2 week period.

-Busa Out


----------



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

Got my tweeters back. one of em was faulty so they fixed it and sent me a new set I got em installed yesterday and they are f'n insane. I gave em a test running by blasting some Dream Theatre on them, their new album systematic choas. All I can say is WOW LOL. These tweeters and midwoofers are insane. They get stupid clear at high volumes and loud as hell. Its insane that they louder you turn them up they don't even hurt your ears hehe. Thats not fair. Its like the tweets have the loudness of the hard dome they are but the smoothness of a silk dome without getting harsh and peeky. This is defiantly the upgrade I was looking for when changing from the Infinity Perfect 6.1s and taking it to the next level. Finally something that pairs up with my RL-Ps and consistently stays at teh same level as them.


----------

